# December Detox



## Brahma (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone doing anything in particular for the pre-Christmas/Advent season?

I usually try to do a bit of a food cleanup in advance of the excess around Xmas but my diet is pretty on track and my back is a bit fucked, seeing a physio about it so not much I can do there with exercise.

Instead I've decided to do more of a mental health thing and ditch politics for the season. I've deleted Twitter and am going to stay out of a&n and away from my YouTube diet of geopolitics videos.


----------



## batterybee (Dec 1, 2022)

nice, getting away form that stuff for a bit is always good for you.
For my christmas break(which extends up untill first semester 2023 starts in feb lol) im just planing on working on my personal projects, mostly music but there are others aswel 
merry chistmas


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 2, 2022)

I tend to get really excited for baking/ making other holiday treats so this year I want to balance it out better by cooking more seasonal veggies for dinner. I want to focus more on protein and veg rather than carbs.

I'm also wanting to get back into only using social media productively, I'm falling back into the trap of doomscrolling when it would be better to network with other artists and self-promo, etc.


----------



## 56 others (Dec 3, 2022)

Cutting salt down significantly


----------



## Puff (Dec 6, 2022)

I have an entire month off, so I'm returning to my roots and honoring my family name by being an alcoholic.


----------



## millyroben (Dec 12, 2022)

I don't do anything that special, but I try to do caffeine detox because I drink too much coffee.  And also try to eat less bread and other pastry, because it's my weakness


----------

